
CoffeeScript v1.9 - jessaustin
http://coffeescript.org/#1.9.0
======
jashkenas
Ha -- there's not much in the way of release notes there ... but there are
some interesting commits that went into 1.9:

Lydell's big reworking of how variable generation determines what names to
use:
[https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/commit/8ab15d73722...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/commit/8ab15d737225acf3d0c2e9d575225df6a470971a)

Alubbe's first draft of adding (automatic) generator support to CoffeeScript —
less complicated than you might think:
[https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/commit/a78cbe78a15...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/commit/a78cbe78a15175452a640f2d18b8585a397e41fb)

Lydell's refactoring of how string and regex interpolations are performed,
resulting in a net negative (!) code change in the Lexer:
[https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/commit/0dcff507fbe...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffeescript/commit/0dcff507fbeafb3d37ed22296def5fdcc2deb069)

~~~
jessaustin
_Alubbe 's first draft of adding (automatic) generator support to CoffeeScript
— less complicated than you might think_

I'm really glad we went with the straightforward python-style presence of
"yield" rather than the more obscure stuff that was discussed.

Thanks for coffeescript!

------
PhrosTT
Can we assume that CoffeeScript will generally remain a superset of ES6
features?

I'm trying to figure out if I should ditch coffee for 6to5 but won't bother if
coffee will give me all the ES6 features plus the easier syntax (no
semicolons, fat arrows, etc).

------
sandstrom
Anyone know about news on the CS redux/rewrite? Has it stalled or is it still
on track?

